# Retrofit Navigation to SE trim



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone retrofitted Navigation to a lower trim Tiguan? 

My 2018 SE came with the 8" discover media center display without Navigation. At the time I didn't really think I'd need factory nav because of Android auto and apple carplay. Well after using both I really miss having factory navigation in a vehicle. Mostly just for having the map displayed on the center screen while driving so I can see upcoming roads, turns, etc. And for how reliable it is when in a place with no cell service. 

I wonder if it's as simple as buying a new head unit with nav and swapping it in, although I doubt it's that simple. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> Has anyone retrofitted Navigation to a lower trim Tiguan?
> 
> My 2018 SE came with the 8" discover media center display without Navigation. At the time I didn't really think I'd need factory nav because of Android auto and apple carplay. Well after using both I really miss having factory navigation in a vehicle. Mostly just for having the map displayed on the center screen while driving so I can see upcoming roads, turns, etc. And for how reliable it is when in a place with no cell service.
> 
> I wonder if it's as simple as buying a new head unit with nav and swapping it in, although I doubt it's that simple.....


Where would you be putting the SD card with the data? BTW, how does the OE map on the screen look any different than the Android Auto or Apple Carplay map on the screen?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

D3Audi said:


> And for how reliable it is when in a place with no cell service.


In Google Maps you can download map data for regions to your device for when you are without cell service the only thing you will be missing is traffic updates. Google Maps will always update the dowloaded region monthly for updates to maps.

I use it a lot since I travel in areas with no cell service for camping. It works great.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

EPilot said:


> In Google Maps you can download map data for regions to your device for when you are without cell service the only thing you will be missing is traffic updates. Google Maps will always update the dowloaded region monthly for updates to maps.
> 
> I use it a lot since I travel in areas with no cell service for camping. It works great.


But the OE Nav is much more convenient and updated data is unnecessary.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

EPilot said:


> In Google Maps you can download map data for regions to your device for when you are without cell service the only thing you will be missing is traffic updates. Google Maps will always update the dowloaded region monthly for updates to maps.
> 
> I use it a lot since I travel in areas with no cell service for camping. It works great.


I have used the offline maps and it's definitely better than nothing. Still some annoyances like inputting an address is difficult offline because voice commands don't work. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

D3Audi said:


> I have used the offline maps and it's definitely better than nothing. Still some annoyances like inputting an address is difficult offline because voice commands don't work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


But you would have the same issues inputting an address on the factory nav.

As for your original question of adding factory nav. You need to replace the glovebox brain and screen and add a GPS antenna and coding.
Not cheap around $2400-2500 for parts and then some coding from dealer in some cases.


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

EPilot said:


> But you would have the same issues inputting an address on the factory nav.
> 
> As for your original question of adding factory nav. You need to replace the glovebox brain and screen and add a GPS antenna and coding.
> Not cheap around $2400-2500 for parts and then some coding from dealer in some cases.


Not likely. Having worked in a related product rarely do companies produce multiple versions of the same product (not cost effective). Instead we would just create one version and hobble features to create the appearance of multiple features.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Inpd said:


> Not likely. Having worked in a related product rarely do companies produce multiple versions of the same product (not cost effective). Instead we would just create one version and hobble features to create the appearance of multiple features.


Actually you are dead wrong and should do some research on VW products. There are multiple versions of "headunits" and brains. And features can't just be turned on on the lower end versions through coding. Good luck trying.


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

EPilot said:


> Actually you are dead wrong and should do some research on VW products. There are multiple versions of "headunits" and brains. And features can't just be turned on on the lower end versions through coding. Good luck trying.


Interesting. Can we get some more details on these multiple versions of the "brain" (i.e. what are their model numbers). 

Having worked with the controllers for the Audi Q3 which had just one "brain" (ECU ECM EBX Module - Model Number:06L 907 309 B). My understanding was that the Tiguan and other similar VW models built on the MQB platform used the exact same module (indeed we would discussion with VW engineers).

I only ever worked on the software side so maybe your right. I'm just curious now.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Inpd said:


> Interesting. Can we get some more details on these multiple versions of the "brain" (i.e. what are their model numbers).
> 
> Having worked with the controllers for the Audi Q3 which had just one "brain" (ECU ECM EBX Module - Model Number:06L 907 309 B). My understanding was that the Tiguan and other similar VW models built on the MQB platform used the exact same module (indeed we would discussion with VW engineers).
> 
> I only ever worked on the software side so maybe your right. I'm just curious now.


Check here:








MIB head unit upgrade?


Recently did a retrofit on MY17 Tiguan installing AID and MIB PRO 2.5 used ones. CP removed by GEKO account. All works great, except time/temperature/road sign/compass... For some reason sometimes these freeze on the Instrument Cluster or MIB. What could be? See attached pictures and compare...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

EPilot said:


> Check here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but what they mention is not an original unit that ships with the Q3 or Tiguan. Indeed its effectively an aftermarket European part (here is the official listing VW MK7.5 Discover Pro 9.2" Retrofit Kit with Gesture Control (MIB2.5)). 

So I'm still left puzzled. Are there really multiple head units shipped with Tiguans? The amount of testing (even with a digital twin) is going to be not quite doubled but not that far off either.

Thanks again.


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 23, 2020)

I had nav in a 2016 Dodge and when I got my 2020 Tig without nav I thought I would miss it. My iPhone with the Google app for nav is great and doesn't make me want factory nav at all. Same goes for my daughters 2019 big.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

Aside from the hassle of having to plug in your phone and link the apps, it does have many advantages. You can preprogram your Google Maps app for routes before you enter your car and you never have to pay $100 to upgrade your maps each year.


----------

